# Montreal - Oct. 19th.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There's a reptile show in Montreal, Canada on Sunday October 19th and I was wondering if anyone from these forums was going. I'm hoping that I can go but no guarantees as of yet. Have to wait and see if I can get the day off work and find someone to carpool with.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Not going to this one, but the last one in Missisaga was sweet.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah. Definitely enjoyed that one. Lots of vendors, two rooms. Mississauga was fantastic.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

not gonna make it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I found a ride. Just waiting til Wednesday now to see if I get the day off on Sunday.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

swing by and pick me up, I'll check it out


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. You're a little bit of a detour.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

leave a little early, I'll throw in $20 for gas


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry. I'm busy tonight.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

AND.. an update:

It was a good show. Not nearly as big as Mississauga, but then what could be?

I came home with more geckos though. Spent a bundle but have 7 new additions to my collection. 6 crested geckos and my first gargoyle gecko. Haha. Good times.


----------

